# Does anyone make their own liniment?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just curious. Does anyone know how to make their own liniment and wouldn't mind sharing the recipe for it?


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Subbing.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bump!
Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I use either a combination of Bal solution and 70% alcohol solution. if not that I use menthol alcohol as a brace.
I also make my own poultice


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Mind sharing how you make the poultice? I'm super interested!

Do you just mix the Bal and alcohol together in a bucket? I've never heard of the Bal solution, where do you get that from? Is it regular rubbing alcoholor something else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Depending on its use 
Leg tightner ( basic )
1 bucket/pail ( like the ones at Homedepot that are orange )
1 bag clay ( most feed stores have this )
3 to 4 cups epsom salt ( more i used as a drawing agent)
1 bottle of vinegar (white )
Add warm water till mixture is like that of paste/cake frosting (lol)
I then wet down cut paper bags and wrap and over the paper bags I use plastic wrap then wrap normal

Packing hoof I use more epsom salt and cotton sheeting then wrap with vet wrap and then duct tape.

On the poultice keep a tight cover over it when not in use lasts awhile.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

The bal solution I just mix 1/2 and 1/2 with alcohol in either a squeeze bottle or spray. I use spray bottle because there is less waste.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

ooops most tack shops have bal solution its found with the liniments I havent had to buy any in a long time. I bought a case of it and still have half a box left.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I make an linement and poultice. the poultice is 

1/4 cup organic ground comfrey root
2 tbsp ground dry mint
1 tbsp ground sumac
1 tbsp DMSO
Water, enough to make a paste. spread on a clean towel or paper towel, apply, cover with plastic wrap and vet wrap, leave over night, remove and wash clean. I use this on myself. Omit the sumac and DMSO, add chamomile and it can be used to draw infection out of open wounds.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Equal parts:
Green Alcohol, Witch Hazel, Brown mouthwash (generic Listerine) and Aloe juice…and I can get it all from my local Wallyworld! (Yes, I like cheap!)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey BlueSpark, what's your liniment recipe? These are great so far! Nextime I go to WalMart I'm going to get stuff to make a batch of stuff.


----------

